# Rear headrests



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

After a preview of the online VW beetle brochure, it looks as if the rear headrests are smaller and tuck closer to the seat. Anyone experience delivery or a production change from the whoppers in the 2012s?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

KCXTWO said:


> After a preview of the online VW beetle brochure, it looks as if the rear headrests are smaller and tuck closer to the seat. Anyone experience delivery or a production change from the whoppers in the 2012s?


You're going to have to find out if the photos are for Euro cars which have always had the 
smaller 'tuck closer' design. I was lucky in that the same Black Titan Fabric in my 2012 TB
also existed in the 2010 Golf TDI which had the smaller design. I bought them from VW in
Auburn, Wa. and they ran me about $179 each. Was never able to find a previous year's
VW that had the slim style in vinyl or leather so I don't know if those interiors in 2012/13
Beetles have an alternative like mine.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

If you ask me no matter how small they are they should be taken out. Not like anyone tall enough to need a headrest back there can fit in these back seats anyway. I'm yet to find anyone willing to squeeze into that tiny backseat.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> If you ask me no matter how small they are they should be taken out. Not like anyone tall enough to need a headrest back there can fit in these back seats anyway. I'm yet to find anyone willing to squeeze into that tiny backseat.


Amen to that.  You may fit a small child or a midget back there but overall the rear seats are pretty much useless for a regular size adult. 

The HUGE rear headrests really take away from the rear view and should be removed.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Personally, I just don't like the look of the rear backrest with no headrests attached....but
that's just me. Still, I can't understand why the big balloons were required since they would
definitely win the ugliest rear headrest award.......hands down......and actually hamper vision,
not help it.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

If you have leather, Tommy (vdubgolf10) has a set of Audi rear headrests.
*I stole these from his facebook*


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

vdubjettaman said:


> If you have leather, Tommy (vdubgolf10) has a set of Audi rear headrests.
> *I stole these from his facebook*


which audi it comes from ??


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Being leather, they must be pricey ! But they do look good. Interested persons will need to
know either the Audi part number or what year and model they are from.

Since the 2010 Golf TDI had lower rear headrests, I checked the 2010 Audi Sedans on 
Ebaymotors to see if they had the low 'hugging rear backrest' type as well. Looks as if 
a lot of the 2010 Audi sedan models had them. Not the A5 convertible, but the A3, A4 and
A6 do show them in photos. Guess all you would need to do is have the Audi Parts Dept
bring up an interior schematic on those models and then make sure you are getting the 
black leather ones.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

I took mine off and bagged them in garage closet


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

PooLeArMor said:


> which audi it comes from ??


I got them off of a friend's 2011/12? Audi A4. They fit but won't snap into place if I try to raise them up (which I never would anyway, I never have rear passengers)


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

They are an instant delete item


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

So much better. I took mine out a few weeks ago. I can see so much better out of this thing now! Plus, it looks a whole lot better.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

JustFord0099 said:


> So much better. I took mine out a few weeks ago. I can see so much better out of this thing now! Plus, it looks a whole lot better.


... and just think, if you get rear-ended by some inconsiderate moron reading a text on his smartphone, you and your fortunate passengers can spend their remaining days (if you survive) drooling in your wheelchairs. :banghead:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

...why don't you just get rid of the seat belt and air bags, while your at it???


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well his screenname does say justford lol


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess no one has been able to track down a resource for the Euro leather and leatherette
ones that are the low 'hug the backrest' type? I believe Mexico got them also....but not
Canada.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> I guess no one has been able to track down a resource for the Euro leather and leatherette
> ones that are the low 'hug the backrest' type? I believe Mexico got them also....but not
> Canada.


If mexico does try oemvagparts on here, he's a Mexican vendor


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If someone with a Beetle drives across into Mexico and makes sure his rear balloon headrests
have a 'Viva Mexico' decal on them, I'm sure that once you come across someone with the
low ones, you can offer him/her an even up trade. You see, Mexicans are into large sombrero
hats, not the measly sized baseball caps we're accustomed to, and I'm sure they'd feel the same
about rear headrests. Why stay 'Yankee ****** Small', when you can go 'Gaucho Humongous 
Large', should be something that appeals to them?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> If someone with a Beetle drives across into Mexico and makes sure his rear balloon headrests
> have a 'Viva Mexico' decal on them, I'm sure that once you come across someone with the
> low ones, you can offer him/her an even up trade. You see, Mexicans are into large sombrero
> hats, not the measly sized baseball caps we're accustomed to, and I'm sure they'd feel the same
> ...


....Been looking into it myself. Lets keep any updates to the find on this thread. I hate diggin' through multiple thread with the same topic. :banghead:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry posted in wrong thread. off topic


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Well his screenname does say justford lol


 Not cool man, not cool. Didn't know we were on here to take digs at each other :what:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

JustFord0099 said:


> Not cool man, not cool. Didn't know we were on here to take digs at each other :what:


Just a joke man, don't be so sensitive its the Internet


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Just a joke man, don't be so sensitive its the Internet


No worries, we're all friends here. :beer:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

I just tried fitting my co-workers 2006 jetta tdi center rear headrest (the smaller one) and it fits rather well. the only problem is the post are shorter and don't lock into position.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

VRACERW said:


> I just tried fitting my co-workers 2006 jetta tdi center rear headrest (the smaller one) and it fits rather well. the only problem is the post are shorter and don't lock into position.


If it don't lock, no good. 

I want the correct ones VW OEM for European...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Take the ones off of the back, if you have no rear passengers, but please put the front seat headrests back on, no dig, but not cool and not smart.

I come from the 40's and use to sit in my mother's lap, she held me tight so i wouldn't go thru the windshield if we had an accident. We have learned a lot since then.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> ... and just think, if you get rear-ended by some inconsiderate moron reading a text on his smartphone, you and your fortunate passengers can spend their remaining days (if you survive) drooling in your wheelchairs. :banghead:


exactly, i think there required like air bags


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

The UK configurator shows low rear headrests...
Wonder how to get a set...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> The UK configurator shows low rear headrests...
> Wonder how to get a set...


You could by a UK Beetle for parts.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> The UK configurator shows low rear headrests...
> Wonder how to get a set...



Send OEMPLUS an EU Vin :thumbup:


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll have to make friends with someone on that side of the drink, or at least someone who has a black leather interior in there euro beetle so I can get a VIN lol
My car has leatherette (US) but I'd imagine the color/texture wouldn't be too too different. Else I would have no concern having them recovered.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I went on to the www.ebay.co.uk site and saw a 2013 Turbo Beetle for sale by a dealer.
The ebay item # 321113609466 - This specific car has the black leather seats but since
they are an actual VW dealership, you should be able to find out if black leatherette is also
available from their parts dept. Note the following contact information:

Listers Volkswagen Nuneaton
2 Barling Way
Eliot Park
Nuneaton
West Midlands
CV10 7R H
United Kingdom

Phone - +44.(0)2476.321400
If you go to the ebay ad page, you will be able to navigate in there to contact them via an
Ebay generated email. I couldn't find listed a direct email address for contact by basic email
but perhaps you can? Still, you should be able to reach them by phone and work with their
parts dept to get the lower rear headrests you want.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i just googled it and came up with this --

http://listers.co.uk/Volkswagen

if you scroll down that first screen you will see the list of dealers and their locations including e-mail addresses. hope this can help out


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

I personally am going to look for a dealer in Mexico to send me new headrests. I think it will be a little cheaper than the UK. Since I know people who have lived and are living there and I have vacationed in England I know that prices of products are stupid across the pond.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MelindaJBZ said:


> I personally am going to look for a dealer in Mexico to send me new headrests. I think it will be a little cheaper than the UK. Since I know people who have lived and are living there and I have vacationed in England I know that prices of products are stupid across the pond.


They've never really forgiven us for breaking away from them. And now if they decide to name
the new prince George, it will definitely rekindle their anger toward us. Let's hope they go with
the name James instead, but I doubt it since Queen 'Lizzie' would like to have her father's name
for the baby and she is the 'power' in the family.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I emailed Listers, lets see what they say back. Also, called OEMPLUS to see if they can find anything.
mind you, there will be a subtle difference as the euro spec cars get leather, we get leatherette... but Id be happy just to get the hardware in hand.
If there is interest maybe we can put together a small group buy. I'll likely order a set either way, they look badass I think. It's a subtle change, but functional, and correct.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I emailed Listers, lets see what they say back. Also, called OEMPLUS to see if they can find anything.
> mind you, there will be a subtle difference as the euro spec cars get leather, we get leatherette... but Id be happy just to get the hardware in hand.
> If there is interest maybe we can put together a small group buy. I'll likely order a set either way, they look badass I think. It's a subtle change, but functional, and correct.


As best as I can see, with regard to UK's material offerings, they offer a Titan Black Ferris Cloth
on their Sport Model which looks just like the standard Titan Black Fabric on U.S. Beetles. Couldn't find any form of Leatherette with only Vienna Leather being offered. With a name like 'Vienna' it sure must be pricey.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm sure, the venture of buying a VW part from a dealer is pricy in and of itself... Buying a special order, leather art from a dealer in another country... This is gonna be STUPID expensive lol.
I think the black leather and the black leatherette may be a pretty close match. Else, I am prepared to have to have them recovered in Titan leatherette.
It is what is is. If it happens, it'll be nice to be one of the few with them.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I'm sure, the venture of buying a VW part from a dealer is pricy in and of itself... Buying a special order, leather art from a dealer in another country... This is gonna be STUPID expensive lol.
> I think the black leather and the black leatherette may be a pretty close match. Else, I am prepared to have to have them recovered in Titan leatherette.
> It is what is is. If it happens, it'll be nice to be one of the few with them.


The Black Titan Fabric headrests in my 2012 TB was also in the 2010 Golf TDI and in a lower
'hugging backrest' style like the Euro version. They ran me $179 each from VW of Auburn, Wa..
There was no tax and a minimal shipping charge to me in Brooklyn, I believe it was about $15.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I heard back from Listers (UK) VW today...
It's about what I figured to spend... 
£490.00 for two hugger-style rear headrests
That's $750.44 including express shipping to NY.
How out of control is that! LOL

Didnt jump yet, that's a big nut...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I heard back from Listers (UK) VW today...
> It's about what I figured to spend...
> £490.00 for two hugger-style rear headrests
> That's $750.44 including express shipping to NY.
> ...


Might be a bit of a hassle but if you purchase from VW Parts a Titan Black Fabric set from the
2010 Golf TDI. It might run you about $375 delivered. Couln't cost more than about $100 to
have them recovered with leather and probably less with black vinyl-like leatherette. Big 
difference from the $750 price.


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

In the UK all our dealers parts are supplied through TPS (Trade Part Services) you will probably get the headrests cheaper direct from them.

If you could find a garage with a trade account with TPS or if you can negotiate a deal they usually knock another 10% or so off


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Harry, can you point me in the direction of a garage that may use TPS?
Not looking to name drop, but it's kind tough to "find" reputable places, that can get these parts when sitting at home in the USA. Lol


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

Id speak to them direct.

Any trader in the uk can use TPS.

Heres the TPS website.

http://www.thetradepartsspecialists.co.uk

Call em up see what they say!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since Mexico does get the less costly Leatherette version of the low-hugging rear headrests,
you might want to try and get hold of a dealership there. I would think that if there is a 
dealership in Tijuana, that would be best for you since it is right across the border from Texas.

Did some 'digging' and this might help you. There is a VW dealership in Tijuana, Mexico that
is called VW Automotive Emporio Tijuana. They list the following phone numbers:

(664) 634 - 24- 44 to 50 (I assume that there are seven extensions going from 44 to 50).


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Reference France 
EKTA : http://ifinterface.com/prog/car/prog2/inprog.php ->Welcome -> FreeServices -> CarProg2 -> Beetle ->... 










Page 1 









Page 2 









Page 3 









Page 4 









Page 5


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Thanks cinimod. As my high schools French is a little rusty, but it appears that the highlighted line in page 3 is for the Titanium Black part. Do you know, or can you find out if this is the same Titanium Black as used in most Base Beetle models (leatherette)? Or is it more of a fabric upholstery. 

My upholstery is also referred to as Titanium...


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been scouring for the PN so thanks. I'll try and get in touch with a Mexi based dealer. 
The UK dealer wanted (what translated to) just over $700USD for the pair, with shipping to the US. 
If that were a US dealer that I could walk into and buy the part, or see someone face to face I wouldn't be so concerned. 

Also, I don't think Titan black, and TitanIUM are the same. Just a heads up.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I've been scouring for the PN so thanks. I'll try and get in touch with a Mexi based dealer.
> The UK dealer wanted (what translated to) just over $700USD for the pair, with shipping to the US.
> If that were a US dealer that I could walk into and buy the part, or see someone face to face I wouldn't be so concerned.
> 
> Also, I don't think Titan black, and TitanIUM are the same. Just a heads up.


 The French photo looks like our Titan Black Fabric, which isn't the Leatherette.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

You can choose "English" 










I think titanium black = noir titane 

The picture is just to illustrate the shape of the rear headrests.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Assuming they have the black leatherette, I'd be in for a group buy, if there were such an opportunity and we could save a bit on the cost.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in, although I need cloth. Please let me know if I can help in the process.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Assuming they have the black leatherette, I'd be in for a group buy, if there were such an opportunity and we could save a bit on the cost.


 Your best bet with regard to lowest price on Leatherette will undoubtedly be Mexico. Has 
anyone tried the dealership in Tijuana that I listed contact info for, earlier in the thread? 
They should be able to handle English.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

No, I didn't... I'll try today while I'm at work sorry!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

KCXTWO said:


> I'm in, although I need cloth. Please let me know if I can help in the process.


 You do know that the 2010 Golf TDI also had a lower 'hugging the rear seat backrest' headrest 
that was in the same Black Titan Fabric Cloth as that which is in the 2012/13 Turbo Beetle Sport, 
don't you ? The only difference is that the simple thread stitching is in black on the Golf's and 
mine were blue on the OEM ones. I would need a magnifying glass to see the difference. Mine 
were purchased from the VW dealership in Auburn, Wa. and were about $179 each.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> You do know that the 2010 Golf TDI also had a lower 'hugging the rear seat backrest' headrest
> that was in the same Black Titan Fabric Cloth as that which is in the 2012/13 Turbo Beetle Sport,
> don't you ? The only difference is that the simple thread stitching is in black on the Golf's and
> mine were blue on the OEM ones. I would need a magnifying glass to see the difference. Mine
> were purchased from the VW dealership in Auburn, Wa. and were about $179 each.


 Nice! Do you know if they have the Black Leatherette? Also how is the fit in the holes? Does it lock in place, etc.?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Nice! Do you know if they have the Black Leatherette? Also how is the fit in the holes? Does it lock in place, etc.?


 The leatherette wasn't available on the 2010 Golf, nor was actual leather. The poles fit perfectly 
in the holes and are very snug. If I lift them about 3" they stay in place with no wobble. You have 
to apply a good amount of pressure to put them down as well as up. Don't hear the same clicks 
that are on the front ones so I assume that the rear ones would need a groove in the poles to 
match the front set-up for you to get the click lock feature. Never really went deep into it but I 
assume there is a slit groove in the front ones that would have to be done to the rears. Perfect, 
no.......but better than the balloons, yes ! If Mexico can supply you with Leatherette or Titan 
Fabric, which they do offer in their Beetle's, the price shouldn't be as high as Europe or the U.K.


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

I would be interested in a group purchase of titan black leatherette headrests from Mexico. Anyone else? I wonder how good of a price we could get.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Just as a heads up, I emailed the dealer in Tijuana... I haven't heard back yet, but I'm sure someone will get back to me.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Ask you to be very sure of the form and the reference. 
Ask your dealer which corresponds to U.S. reference to be sure. 

(sorry for my english, Google translate )


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MelindaJBZ said:


> I would be interested in a group purchase of titan black leatherette headrests from Mexico. Anyone else? I wonder how good of a price we could get.


 Yes. I'm in, unless I can get a better deal locally.


----------



## gmo327 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have the titan black leatherette interior in my Beetle. My solution to this problem was Audi rear headrests that I found on eBay for $80. Faster and (probably) cheaper. Yes, they're leather in my leatherette interior, but I can't really tell the difference. Crappy iPhone pic below:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

People will want to know what year and model Audi they came from. Also, they might want to
be sure they click-lock when upright. P.S. - No way they will be $80 through Audi.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I eard back from the Tijuana Dealer, though they wanted my VIN. I provided it, but clarified that I'm not looking for the direct replacement part. Lets see if we get past the language barrier.
Is anyone able to provide the correct P/N for Titan lack leatherette (bth left and right) 
I'm trying to muddle my way through the online ETKA but I see several numbers which all go back to the headrest (part 12) in the exploded diagram.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

These look good...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I eard back from the Tijuana Dealer, though they wanted my VIN. I provided it, but clarified that I'm not looking for the direct replacement part. Lets see if we get past the language barrier.
> Is anyone able to provide the correct P/N for Titan lack leatherette (bth left and right)
> I'm trying to muddle my way through the online ETKA but I see several numbers which all go back to the headrest (part 12) in the exploded diagram.


If you check the VW Mexico site, you will see that they use the Titan black leatherette in the Beetle Sport model (go to Configurador) to select that model: 

http://www.vw.com.mx/ 

I know that does not provide the part, but you can tell them for which model/configuration.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I eard back from the Tijuana Dealer, though they wanted my VIN. I provided it, but clarified that I'm not looking for the direct replacement part. Lets see if we get past the language barrier.
> Is anyone able to provide the correct P/N for Titan lack leatherette (bth left and right)
> I'm trying to muddle my way through the online ETKA but I see several numbers which all go back to the headrest (part 12) in the exploded diagram.


You are looking for the direct replacement part ! In Mexico, the cars all get the lower version.
Just make sure they know whether it's simulated leather (Leatherette) of fabric (Titan cloth).


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> You are looking for the direct replacement part ! In Mexico, the cars all get the lower version.
> Just make sure they know whether it's simulated leather (Leatherette) of fabric (Titan cloth).


Yes, agreed. But not sure if VIN provides info as to country of destination (which I believe it does), if so then it would not be direct replacement as parts are not same.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Ebay set of 3 black leather headrest $ 75


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Yes, agreed. But not sure if VIN provides info as to country of destination (which I believe it does), if so then it would not be direct replacement as parts are not same.


All they really need to know is that you have a 2012/13 Beetle and want rear headrests in 
either black synthetic vinyl, which we call Leatherette, or the cloth version which we refer
to as Titan Black Fabric. Can't see the need for a Vin if you tell them it's a Beetle.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, they're a bit slow to respond... So just so he doesn't forget me I shot him an email with much the same point...



> Gustavo, I noticed that the Mexican beetle "Sport" comes with the black imitation leather (Leatherette) those are the rear headrests I am looking for.
> The US headrests (also in leatherette) are MUCH larger. If your dealership has a beetle Sport in stock, that has a black interior then that would be the VIN to use. I think using my VIN will show that my car was a US spec vehicle, and will say that I am supposed to have a different headrest than the ones provided on Mexico destined cars.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

JR Martinez said:


> Ebay set of 3 black leather headrest $ 75


These look like a great deal for someone wanting the leather or leatherette texture.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> These look like a great deal for someone wanting the leather or leatherette texture.


Those don't look quite correct IMHO.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Which part doesn't look right? They look dead on from here. I doubt the VW ones will look too much if any different. I'll wait to hear back from the Mexi dealer, but those are a SERIOUSLY good option for the money.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Which part doesn't look right? They look dead on from here. I doubt the VW ones will look too much if any different. I'll wait to hear back from the Mexi dealer, but those are a SERIOUSLY good option for the money.


I agree ! $75 for two leather headrests that fit the Beetle is as good as it gets. They are even
more substantial looking than the Euro style Beetle ones. Someone's going to snap them up !


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd still prefer the mexi set just because Im vain and like when things "mesh" well together. Knowing that they are truly a PERFECT fit is worth the extra coin to me.
Not $700 worth it, as were the set from the UK... But worth exploring the options south of the border.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Which part doesn't look right? They look dead on from here. I doubt the VW ones will look too much if any different. I'll wait to hear back from the Mexi dealer, but those are a SERIOUSLY good option for the money.


I meant I thought they looked a bit taller than the ones on the Euro/mexi ones. Hard to tell, maybe not. I haven't been able to see any good shots of the Euro/Mexi from the side.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I'd still prefer the mexi set just because Im vain and like when things "mesh" well together. Knowing that they are truly a PERFECT fit is worth the extra coin to me.
> Not $700 worth it, as were the set from the UK... But worth exploring the options south of the border.


From what I've heard, it appears the price is around $180 US each for the head rests.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I'd still prefer the mexi set just because Im vain and like when things "mesh" well together. Knowing that they are truly a PERFECT fit is worth the extra coin to me.
> Not $700 worth it, as were the set from the UK... But worth exploring the options south of the border.


Vanity really has nothing to do with it. You just like OEM, correct part. Understandable.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Vanity really has nothing to do with it. You just like OEM, correct part. Understandable.


$180 each in USD would coincide with the lowest pricing offered on U.S. headrests. Some dealers,
like VW - Auburn, Washington,charged about the $180 you mention, whereas other dealers try to
get about $30 or $40 more for each.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> $180 each in USD would coincide with the lowest pricing offered on U.S. headrests. Some dealers,
> like VW - Auburn, Washington,charged about the $180 you mention, whereas other dealers try to
> get about $30 or $40 more for each.


Right. Bottom line pricing...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Rear headrests before & after:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Compare of texture, color, stitching, etc. :


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

From an angle:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Longest thread about headrests in history lol


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> From an angle:


looked great in person!!!!! mine are on the way!!!! :vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

the beet said:


> From an angle:


Which ones did you end up getting, where from, and how much?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Which ones did you end up getting, where from, and how much?


The rear headrests are for an '05 - '08 AUDI A4, A4Q. I purchased on eBay for just under $50 each. They are sabre black leather.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

the beet said:


> Rear headrests before & after:


Happy for you.

In France, a guy reversed the front and rear.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

those look good! unfortunately I don't have leather so they won't really match.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> those look good! unfortunately I don't have leather so they won't really match.


we dont have leather seats either


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

the beet said:


> The rear headrests are for an '05 - '08 AUDI A4, A4Q. I purchased on eBay for just under $50 each. They are sabre black leather.


Awesome, just ordered two! :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdubjettaman said:


> those look good! unfortunately I don't have leather so they won't really match.


If you have the Titan Black Fabric why not ask the Mexican dealership for their's?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> those look good! unfortunately I don't have leather so they won't really match.


Look at the photo I posted above, comparing the two fabric finishes (VW Titan Black Leatherette and the AUDI Sabre Black Leather). The color is the same. The only noticeable slight difference is the coarseness of the grain pattern.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

ridgemanron said:


> If you have the Titan Black Fabric why not ask the Mexican dealership for their's?


Because I'm feeling cheap at the moment and would rather spend money on other things for the car like my air ride. I already took them out and replaced them with plastic caps.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> Because I'm feeling cheap at the moment and would rather spend money on other things for the car like my air ride. I already took them out and replaced them with plastic caps.


I know what you mean Nathan. I'm trying to get some money together to get my coil-overs installed so I can lower my Beetle a couple inches. 

However, this is one of the best upgrades I made since the HIDs...


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> I know what you mean Nathan. I'm trying to get some money together to get my coil-overs installed so I can lower my Beetle a couple inches.
> 
> However, this is one of the best upgrades I made since the HIDs...


i dont know @ the beet!!!! i think ur paint job and spoiler were the best thing you did after the hid's. you still need the alarm fog lights and glove box lock lol :vampire::vampire::vampire::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

the beet said:


> The rear headrests are for an '05 - '08 AUDI A4, A4Q. I purchased on eBay for just under $50 each. They are sabre black leather.


Are you sure about the model and years? The ones on ebay have a different shape.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MelindaJBZ said:


> Are you sure about the model and years? The ones on ebay have a different shape.


Hi Melinda, 

Unfortunately I do not know for sure. That was just how the item was described on eBay. However, I just conducted a search on Google for 2005 and 2008 A4 Audi Interior Rear, and this is what I found: 

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/2005/audi/a4/avant_wagon/305/photos/interior/rear_seats.html 

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/2005/audi/a4/photos/interior/rear_seats.html 

http://www.automobilemag.com/am/2008/audi/a4/interior_pictures/rear_seats.html 

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/2008/audi/a4/avant_wagon/305/photos/interior.html


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

how did you mount them? do they use the existing holes?


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

the beet said:


> Hi Melinda,
> 
> Unfortunately I do not know for sure. That was just how the item was described on eBay. However, I just conducted a search on Google for 2005 and 2008 A4 Audi Interior Rear, and this is what I found:
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> how did you mount them? do they use the existing holes?


Yes. They line up exactly. Only difference is Audi has notched on inside of posts and VW notches are on outside. Fits so snug, really doesn't need to latch/catch, but I have some ideas how to make it work if needed.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Yes. They line up exactly. Only difference is Audi has notched on inside of posts and VW notches are on outside. Fits so snug, really doesn't need to latch/catch, but I have some ideas how to make it work if needed.


My lower rear headrests are VW, not Audi, and come from the 2010 Golf TDI, but they too 
fit snug and can be positioned without falling and don't latch/catch either. Otherwise they
are no problem and have the same black Titan Fabric we have in the 2012/13 Turbo Beetles.
Only difference is that the faint blue stitch that runs along the edging of the Beetle's, have
a faint black stitch color. They were purchased from VW Auburn, Wa. for $179 each, no tax,
and $15 shipping from coast to coast.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

i got the audi ones, same as the ones @the beet got ill get them to latch today or tomorrow,  with the gli rear view mirror i got a wile back i can see everything!!!! vw should have done this from the start! :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

brycecube said:


> i got the audi ones, same as the ones @the beet got ill get them to latch today or tomorrow,  with the gli rear view mirror i got a wile back i can see everything!!!! vw should have done this from the start! :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::beer::beer::beer:


YES! Mine arrived yesterday and I hafta agree with you, should have been that way from the start, along with a meatier steering wheel :beer:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> YES! Mine arrived yesterday and I hafta agree with you, should have been that way from the start, along with a meatier steering wheel :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::vampire::vampire::vampire::beer::beer::beer: get a rear view mirror from a GLI you'll be real happy!!!!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

For those who want genuine VW... Patience is a virtue.

After back and forth with the asshat at Tijuana, I remembered there was a guy from Mexico City that ran a company in the states called Beetle Mex. He was the "underground" importer of Ultima Edicione (think original, old school) Beetles into the US. Antonio, is a parts broker for VW Mexico, and hustled a 2003 Beetle on it's factory pan to a buddy of mine in Patchogue.

Long story short... He says this is easy.
He'll have numbers for me in the next day or so, and didn't need a VIN. He'll get it off any Sport model down there.

His as from TS. http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1465268

All his ads... http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/search.php?username=Antonio+Trejo


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> For those who want genuine VW... Patience is a virtue.
> 
> After back and forth with the asshat at Tijuana, I remembered there was a guy from Mexico City that ran a company in the states called Beetle Mex. He was the "underground" importer of Ultima Edicione (think original, old school) Beetles into the US. Antonio, is a parts broker for VW Mexico, and hustled a 2003 Beetle on it's factory pan to a buddy of mine in Patchogue.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see 'em...


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

As promised, news from BeetleMex...

Heard back from Antonio a few days ago actually, I've just been busy and didn't get to post.. Here is the break down for low-rear headrests for the 2012+ Beetle as supplied in the Mexican Beetle Sport:

2 x Headrests* in black titan color (leatherette)...............$238 USD
*Headrest rails are included
FedEx shipping cost to the US: $49
TOTAL $287 USD

Pretty good if you ask me!

Will be placing my order next week when I'm back from my camping trip!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> As promised, news from BeetleMex...
> 
> Heard back from Antonio a few days ago actually, I've just been busy and didn't get to post.. Here is the break down for low-rear headrests for the 2012+ Beetle as supplied in the Mexican Beetle Sport:
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Can't wait to see 'em...


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> As promised, news from BeetleMex...
> 
> Heard back from Antonio a few days ago actually, I've just been busy and didn't get to post.. Here is the break down for low-rear headrests for the 2012+ Beetle as supplied in the Mexican Beetle Sport:
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer: post pic's please! 

i got used audi ones for 80.00 off ebay


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

^ same here, they're fantastic


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> ^ same here, they're fantastic



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::vampire::vampire::vampire::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> ^ same here, they're fantastic


WUNDERBAR!!! :sly:


----------



## tndub (Sep 13, 2013)

Found an outlet for the rear audi headrests @aaaparts.com >800-238-6664< ordered mind and got them with in 4 days as new luv um.price was right too.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

We can see! Thanks for the tip to Antonio. He was on it!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you order a set, too?


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, black cloth. He shipped FedEx. Very happy with the change.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Yup, much better in price than had earlier been posted. More than the $80 eBay sets, but these are the right part all day long!
Be sure to post your pics when they're in, I will too.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Yup, much better in price than had earlier been posted. More than the $80 eBay sets, but these are the right part all day long!
> Be sure to post your pics when they're in, I will too.


I would like to post a photo, I just don't have the option to add to a post. If anyone knows how to add that option to my profile it would be appreciated.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

You got yours already?!
Mine didn't arrive yet... I've ordered from him before, for my aircoolers, but I'm like waiting on the edge of my seat! Maybe it's because you got cloth and I ordered the leatherette?

In any case, I host my pictures on photobucket.com but imageshack or any other hosting site will work... Just upload your picture, and grab the IMG code. Paste it here and you're golden.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> You got yours already?!
> Mine didn't arrive yet... I've ordered from him before, for my aircoolers, but I'm like waiting on the edge of my seat! Maybe it's because you got cloth and I ordered the leatherette?
> 
> In any case, I host my pictures on photobucket.com but imageshack or any other hosting site will work... Just upload your picture, and grab the IMG code. Paste it here and you're golden.


He was fast on shipping, must be the cloth.

I am on getting a photobucket account loaded now. thanks!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm never gonna live this one down...

I got my new headrests today... The mexi sport beetle has Titan Black leatherette, but instead of black stitching has a silver/black. It doesn't look bad, but I have a friend who runs an interior shop in Westbury NY so he's carefully dying the threads and wiping back from the leatherette. 
In any case, I tried getting them in for a test fit but couldn't get the factory monsters out!
How the hell do I lift them out?

I feel like a fool!

The pic looks gray but it's the fluorescents in my garage that white everything out. Pattern/texture is dead on.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I would think that using masking tape along the two outer perimeters, just allowing the stiching
to be visible, would allow for careful dyeing of the threads. The narrow leather strip running
along the inside of the two rows of stitching would just need a narrow strip of masking so that 
the area needed to be dyed would be protected on both sides of each thread.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Ya, I'm not worried about it at all. He's done interiors on a few of my aircoolers. 
Any idea on how to get the stock ones out? Lol


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Ya, I'm not worried about it at all. He's done interiors on a few of my aircoolers.
> Any idea on how to get the stock ones out? Lol


On the plastic ring opposite the ring that has the button to adjust the height, you'll see a thin slit. Utilize thin flat tool to insert in that slit as you pull the headrest out. You'll also hold down the button.

As you insert the tool in the slot, you'll feel the spring


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

KCXTWO said:


> On the plastic ring opposite the ring that has the button to adjust the height, you'll see a thin slit. Utilize thin flat tool to insert in that slit as you pull the headrest out. You'll also hold down the button.
> 
> As you insert the tool in the slot, you'll feel the spring


I remember using a credit card to slide into that slit. Like you said, the button must be pressed
while you're doing it, pulling the headrest up also at the same time. I believe 'The Cadenza Man'
uses the toes on one foot to coordinate with his two hands and never has a problem with headrest removal using that technique. He did play the harp with his toes while playing his violin at the 
same time when he was part of 'Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show'.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm happy for you. Based on what I've seen I think I made the right decision for my model though.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just swapped in complete black leather front and rear seats from s wrecked TB and took
the rear headrests to my 'custom interior' friend. Since I had already swapped out my 
'big balloon' fabric rear headrests for the lower style (from a 2010 Golf TDI), I brought 
him both the ones I had already and the new ones that accompanied my leather seats.
He flat out told me that the rear headrests are imitation leather ! If you look at the 
2012-13 Beetle catalogues, you'll notice they refer to leather only for the 'seating surfaces'.
I would venture to guess that even portions of the seats could be in the imitation
(leatherette) material as well. The actual seating area is definitely leather but how far it
extends throughout the outer sections is anyone's guess? P.S. - Since I am having the 
black Titan fabric removed and replaced by him, he showed me actual 'pebbly' vinyl that
he will be using for them and it was an exact match to the 'supposed' leather ones.
P.S. - Also, once the seats were totally installed we got a yellow 'airbag deployed' light
that wouldn't go out. Found out that since the car donating my leather seats was in an
accident, the airbag module got 'fried'. Swapped out the one from my fabric passenger 
seat and the light went out.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Just swapped in complete black leather front and rear seats from s wrecked TB and took
> the rear headrests to my 'custom interior' friend. Since I had already swapped out my
> 'big balloon' fabric rear headrests for the lower style (from a 2010 Golf TDI), I brought
> him both the ones I had already and the new ones that accompanied my leather seats.
> ...


P.S. - You're only allowed one P.S. ...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> P.S. - You're only allowed one P.S. ...


Sorry, the proper add-on should have been preceded by an 'Oops, I forgot!' and not a second P.S..


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just installed an OEM set for my 2016 Beetle 1.8T Classic I got from Antonio from the Samba...


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just picked up abet of Audi headrest which look like ^^ above

Now I just need to get them reupholstered to match my seats (black leather, red stitch)


Can't wait to get rid of the baloons! 



Yours looks really nice, thebeet!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, with my last Beetle I went with the Audi ones. Looked very close to the black leatherette (see my previous posts). With the two-tone interior of the Classic, I was worried I would not be able to match the brown color. The guy on the Samba showed me photos of ones on the Classic, so I knew they would match. :thumbup:


----------



## beetle2014 (Apr 15, 2015)

I took my off, they block rear views way too much. 

Bad design, but probably so to conform with some ridiculous (over)regulation.

I've only had people in back once or twice, but re-install with rear passengers.


----------

